# RRFW Riverwire - River Runners Denied Grand Canyon Access Now Offered Options



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some good news, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

looks like threatening a lawsuit got some results! They know when RRFW starts talking courts they better listen! Right....


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi CoB, better to look at all options then to sit and do nothing. I hope you have been active in this mess, calling, writing, posting videos, talking with river runners around the country and at Marble Canyon, and pushing as hard as you possibly can to get the river re-opened. If not, your river has already run dry. Yours, tom


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Tom thanks for your work on this! We launch (?) on the 15th and the extra 3 days may prove critical. 
Any Buzzards that happen to live in Colorado's 5th district Congressman Lamborn's Washington # is 202-225-4422 feel free to give him a call and suggest he do his job.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

ptwood said:


> Any Buzzards that happen to live in Colorado's 5th district Congressman Lamborn's Washington # is 202-225-4422 feel free to give him a call and suggest he do his job.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Ya right, Lamborn representing his district? Ha! I'm sending him something anyway, fully knowing it will be ignored.

Hope you guys make it PT, I'm projecting good thoughts!


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA also thanks Superintendent Uberuaga and Ranger Bloom for the plan to accomodate river runners who have been and will be unable to use their river permits to launch a Grand Canyon river trip. We appreciate very much that they consulted with us before announcing the plan details.

GCPBA RiverNews 10-7-13 - GCPBA President Rist Comments On Park Plan 
GCPBA applauds GCNP and especially Superintendent Uberuaga and River District Ranger Brian Bloom for its work in bringing together various stakeholders to assist in the formulation of this plan. Proudly, GCPBA was an integral contributor. There were others as well, but it should be noted that the commercial outfitters were extremely helpful, as well as sympathetic, in working with the NPS to accommodate displaced private river trips. GCPBA thanks them all as well. It was truly a cooperate effort .


The Plan cannot address the reopening of the Park. GCPBA understands that it will require Congress or the DOI to do such.

We are well aware that the plan cannot eliminate all the pain or inconvenience. We do hope it provides some relief for many.

Wally Rist 
President, GCPBA


----------

